# Dispositivo para trasmitir señales de TV por cable domiciliario



## choson (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro!!1 pero me e planteado un proyecto en la uni, q*UE* aunque no se mucho o nada practicamente sobre eso, lo quiero desarrollar... se trata de un dispositivo que me trasmita las señales del cable de TV domiciliario y lo radee en forma de señales VHF o eso es lo q*UE* tengo entendido q*UE* son las q*UE* se pueden tomar desde las antenas simples que traen los tv... el objetivo es no tener que lidiar con todos esos cables por la casa para tener acceso a todos los canales y simplemente tener un trasmisosr en un punto especifico de la casa!!!

 si no me se explicar acepto sugerencias 

les agradeceria su ayuda!!!


----------



## Fortivo (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola y bienvenido al foro amigo  , vamos a ver si te he entendido, tu quieres montar en tu casa como si fuera un repetidor, desde una zona , y la trasmita por toda la casa no? 

hay proyectos que te envian por la red electrica datos , como video , sonido , datos Ethelnet , etc etc, pero claro este aparatito tiene varios inconvenientes que no te serviria:

1º por cada toma de recepcion necesitas un circuito ( el transmisor puede ser solo 1)
2º si en una tv tienes un canal , en los demas tendras el mismo ..
3º mas gasto que pasar un cable y realizar la instalacion.

lo que tu quieres acer creo que es un repetidor, eso es diferente , tendrias que convertir la señal que te llega por cable a señal aerea y con una o varias antenas transmitirlas, si te encuentro algo te lo posteo por aqui pero dame tiempo porque tengo muchos circuitos.

un saludo ¡¡


----------



## choson (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola fortivo!!1 gracias por responderme y por tu ayuda...

En realidad no me habia precvido de eso que me dijistes de que en un Tv si tiene un canal el otro tambien lo tendra!! podria ser, en dado caso, me gustaria plantear aunque sea algo mas corto, solo me enfoco en poder radiar esa señal no importa ( por ahora) si no tengo acceso a otro canal o eso solo quiero trasmitir desde un punto sin usar el cable... 
Un repetidor creo que seria ya como n amplificador de la señal, creo que antes de eso tendria  que radiarla,,, (bueno es lo q creo) por eso necesitaria el trasmisor... el repetidor lo usaria en caso de querer llegar la señal mucho mas lejos...
si me equivoco seguiere aceptando sugerencias!!! 
estuve revisando algunas paginas y ya existen estos aparatos, que trasmiten odo tipo de señal ya sea internet de telefonia todo te lo conectan inalambricamente... pro no los e vuelto a ver... si los consigo t pasare el link para que veas algo si?

Gracias brother!!!


----------

